# Frieght to regional airports



## Rickdejong (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey all,

Does anyone know if people can have reptiles freighted to regional airports?

For example I buy a snake from an eastern state and it gets freighted to Whyalla SA which would be connecting via Adelaide.. Or is it as simple as having to make a trip to Adelaide for each addition?

Cheers, Rick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 10, 2015)

Because reptiles are only carried by Qantas Freight, you would either have to organize a transfer to a regional flight, or pick up the animal from Adelaide Airport. The second option is probably the less stressful on the animal, especially if there is no corresponding flight to Whyalla the same day.

Thinking about it some more, the regional carrier might not be willing to take the reptile.


----------



## Rickdejong (Dec 10, 2015)

It's only Quantas out here anyway but I'm assuming the smaller twin prop planes arnt equipped to transfer live animals or pets. Adelaide is only a 40 minute flight but a 5 hour drive -.-.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (Dec 10, 2015)

Check if the regional carrier is a partner of Qantas. 

Qantas do not service the area I am in but the regional airline that does is a partner and handles Qantas freight on a daily basis as well as transfers between themselves and Qantas planes.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 10, 2015)

Think from memory REX is the regional carrier for Whyalla and they carry reptiles or at least used to.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 10, 2015)

The linking of flights could be a problem though. If there is no connection on the same day, the reptile will be left overnight at the airport.
Something you need to ask as well.


----------



## swampie (Dec 10, 2015)

Whyalla isn't a problem, I've sent a few animals down there over the years and some as recently as around a month ago, it is a same day connecting flight, no need to organise two separate flights, it is all part of your booking with Qantas.

So for example in my case, I would go onto the Qantas website and book a flight from Brisbane to Whyalla at a time and date that suits me and the receiver and all the details including connecting flights will come up in the booking itinerary that is emailed to me and receiver once booking is complete.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks Swampie. That's good to know.


----------

